

5 Things Yahoo Search Can Do That Google Cannot - seren6ipity
http://www.labnol.org/internet/search/better-yahoo-search-features-not-in-google/1690/

======
mdemare
6\. search for "monta~na" and find spanish sites about mountains, not english
sites about Montana. Yay Yahoo for respecting accents!

Edit: Boo news.yc for NOT supporting unicode. Or HTML-entities, for that
matter. Blub supports Unicode!
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/Unicode.html>

------
mwmanning
Google can do #4

site:whatever.com <query>

------
Dauntless
Thanks for the linkdomain tip, it's quite good.
linkdomain:<http://www.paulgraham.com/>

------
davidw
Yahoo has an API, which google no longer does. +1 for Yahoo.

------
thomasswift
linkdomain:mysite.com nice!

